# 2019 National Painting Contractors Estimators book



## AlexPej79 (Nov 30, 2018)

I bought this book with the software it came with. I am clueless on the software. They have regular construction video help on the software but no painting.

Anyone have the software, even earlier editions to help me with the software?


Thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

AlexPej79 said:


> I bought this book with the software it came with. I am clueless on the software. They have regular construction video help on the software but no painting.
> 
> Anyone have the software, even earlier editions to help me with the software?
> 
> ...


I used to worry about those types of books only to realize they didn't really help a whole lot. I find using Quickbooks for my estimates is perfect.

The only book I have read that I can say will help people just starting out it "Getting out of the Bucket" It even has a crapload of sample forms. Written by a painter for us painters. He does explain how to bid and lot of other stuff. Worth looking for.


----------



## AlexPej79 (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm wondering how to use the software. Not if the book is useful in estimating.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

For someone just STARTING out you don't take users comments very well. I hope your bed side manner is better with your clients then with these professionals.

https://www.painttalk.com/f3/hello-everyone-92369/


----------



## AlexPej79 (Nov 30, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> For someone just STARTING out you don't take users comments very well. I hope your bed side manner is better with your clients then with these professionals.
> 
> https://www.painttalk.com/f3/hello-everyone-92369/


Are you kidding me, I'm asking about one thing not another and I'm the bad person. Obviously you guys are not helpful to my question. If you can't help, then ignore.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

In all seriousness Alex, you need to take that book and program and file it away. You're not going to gain much from it that will help you in your local market. You need to focus on learning the trade and what the going rate is in your area. Chances are if this info is available online for your area, it is probably not that accurate. To get the real DL takes a lot of talking to contractors in your area, customers, insurance guys, ect.... If it were easy everybody would be in business for themselves. Just remember that while the $22.00/hr you talk about in your introduction post sounds like a lot, most painting businesses have to put a much higher price than that on a man hour of labor to be profitable.

Books and programs are a fine addition to experience, but no substitute for experience. Good luck with learning how to run your program. I would advise you to focus on other areas at present.


----------

